

Zebra - An Open Source HN Clone Developed in Codeigniter(WIP) - DigitalSea
https://github.com/Vheissu/Zebra

======
DigitalSea
Given all of the discussion about people wanting change at Hacker News and
someone created that Lobsters HN like website, I thought it would be cool to
create an open source like application in Codeigniter. Seems like all of the
clones are in Python or Ruby.

This is far from complete, but a work in progress and great kickstart for
anyone wanting to delve into PHP/Codeigniter development. I'll be continuously
updating it and would love for everyone to contribute. The site even has a
MySQL implementation of the Hacker News popularity algorithm (well not exact,
but close).

Would love to hear feedback, suggestions and get some help on board.

